# Heini and Becky



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yesterday I received a very sweet and lovely message from Becky. She and Heini have been on my mind every single day since reading the sad news of his passing.

I always told Becky that she should write a picture book about all the adventures and fun times that she and Heini have shared throughout the years. There are hundreds of memories that she has shared with all of us who have met her and Heini through Spoiled Maltese. And, now there are so many people on FB, from so many countries around the world, that, too, are mourning the passing of precious and beloved Heini. 

I asked Becky if she would mind me writing something here on SM. She said of course it was okay. She, understandably, has not been able to write something here yet. But, I am sure, with a little time, she will come here and share a lot more of her pictures. I just thought it would be nice for those here on SM, but who are not on FB ... to see a few of Becky's recent pictures posted on FB ... and a few photos from the past.

Heidi was so, so blessed to have Becky (Schnuppe) as his mum. And, of course, Becky was blessed to have Heini in her life for so many years. Their bond was incredible. Becky gave Heini the greatest gifts ever ... not expensive monetary gifts ... but, the greatest gifts of all, of pure love ... with having spent countless hours together ... doing things together. Heidi and Becky travelled to so many places together ... in cars, on buses, and trains. They had picnics and even ate in many restaurants together. They hiked and enjoyed walks during all the seasons ... Fall, Winter, Spring, and Summer. Becky always made Heini's birthdays so special with the lit candles and special little sausages. She even made Heini the very endearing advent calendars for Christmas. 

Becky's photos have always been awesome ... and there have got to be hundreds of favorites of Heini. The picture of the clouds has touched many of Becky and Heini's friends throughout the world. You will see a dog in the clouds ... and, it looks like it has wings. It had to be Heini's angelic spirit. And, how many of us remember the Christmas picture of Heini that was on the Spoiled Maltese calendar ... with his beautiful and soulful eyes.

It's so poignant to see the pictures of Becky *carrying* Heini with her now. He is with her, in spirit, always.

Becky, darling ... you are so, so loved. And, you and your angel Heini (and, your beloved grandparents) will always hold a very special place in our hearts. :heart:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a very touching experience to read this story about the two dog! Thank you for sharing this with us I can't help but crying. Best tribute for one of the best dog in the world.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful! & well said, Marie! Thank you for posting this . . . the photos speak volumes.
Heini will forever live in our collective heart along with Nana & Becky's Opa. They were a true rarity and we all benefited from their relationship. In today's world this example of "grounding" is unique & exemplifies something I think our culture is losing. We have caught a glimpse of true living in sincerity & love---what a beautiful legacy Heini has left us! :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad Becky reached out to you - thank you for sharing. He was everything to her and y o can see the love they have for each orher. He will be missed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I still find it hard to believe that he's really gone.....it's so sad!

It was hard enough losing Archie, but I still have my other "kids" to hug and love....even though Arch was my special buddy.

....but Becky now has no one. No family, no Heini. I just can't fathom the whole thing. :confused1::crying 2:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just love the Heini and Becky pictures and I always looked forward to the adventures.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a wonderful pair they were! I had a conversation with her, too, and of course she is incredibly sad. I have been so worried about her, but I felt better after her message. She is a strong, strong lady and she will be OK. It will just take some time.

I hope someday she'll open her heart up to another fluff; she is such a great mom.

Thank you for posting these pictures, Marie. I will never ever forget those "Heini eyes"!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, Marie for posting this. I can't stop thinking about Becky. I think some of us older members almost felt like she's the daughter we never had...or another daughter. Have always been proud of her -- her view of the world and this earth we inhabit, her sense of adventure, her love of her grandparents - often rare in younger people these days, her sweetness and sense of humor -- but always proudest of how she loved and treated her darling Heini. He was her buddy, her travel and soul mate, her confident, her partner in everything. I'm glad to hear that she's okay and also hope she will be able to welcome another white fluff into her life at some point. I know there's a dog out there who needs her to be his/her perfect mom. <3


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Thank you, Marie for posting this. I can't stop thinking about Becky. I think some of us older members almost felt like she's the daughter we never had...or another daughter. Have always been proud of her -- her view of the world and this earth we inhabit, her sense of adventure, her love of her grandparents - often rare in younger people these days, her sweetness and sense of humor -- but always proudest of how she loved and treated her darling Heini. He was her buddy, her travel and soul mate, her confident, her partner in everything. I'm glad to hear that she's okay and also hope she will be able to welcome another white fluff into her life at some point. I know there's a dog out there who needs her to be his/her perfect mom. <3


Perfectly said, Sue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about Becky too.I check FB and read the postings of love..
He was loved by all of us, each SM and FB fluff is one of our family, our big fluffy family..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Thank you, Marie for posting this. I can't stop thinking about Becky. I think some of us older members almost felt like she's the daughter we never had...or another daughter. Have always been proud of her -- her view of the world and this earth we inhabit, her sense of adventure, her love of her grandparents - often rare in younger people these days, her sweetness and sense of humor -- but always proudest of how she loved and treated her darling Heini. He was her buddy, her travel and soul mate, her confident, her partner in everything. I'm glad to hear that she's okay and also hope she will be able to welcome another white fluff into her life at some point. I know there's a dog out there who needs her to be his/her perfect mom. <3


So very true!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Becky , If you happen to read this I'm so sorry for your loss of beloved :wub:Heini:wub:. I am just now hearing about this for the first time. 

--Sandy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:I pray for Becky every night, it's hard for me to look at these pictures through my tears, Heini was so so special I'll always remember him and his precious mommy :wub: they had such love for one another :wub:. I always hoped for a granddaughter like Becky, Heini will NEVER be forgotten:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, this is a beautiful and perfect tribute to Becky and Heini, you could not have said it any better. All of our fluffs are special but since Becky shared so much about her life with Heini, Nana and Gramps over the years we all felt so close to them. It feels like a bad dream that Heini is gone and I think about Heini and Becky so much. Becky's posts were likely the first I would see early in the morning and I'll miss seeing Heini's sweet face greeting me each day. It's so true that the bond they share can never be broken and we will always feel that love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Marie, this is a beautiful and perfect tribute to Becky and Heini, you could not have said it any better. All of our fluffs are special but since Becky shared so much about her life with Heini, Nana and Gramps over the years we all felt so close to them. It feels like a bad dream that Heini is gone and I think about Heini and Becky so much. Becky's posts were likely the first I would see early in the morning and I'll miss seeing Heini's sweet face greeting me each day. It's so true that the bond they share can never be broken and we will always feel that love.


Thank you, Brenda, for your kind words. You, too though, have expressed so well why so many of us feel so close to Becky and Heini.

I still shed many tears over Heini and Becky. It is such a daily reminder that life is so precious. And, that when we lose a loved one, of course it is so painful. I do feel though, that although it is the most painful feeling to lose a loved one ... especially for those that we love so much ... that the love will never ever die ... it lives on forever in our hearts and souls. To me, that is the greatest love of all. 

Becky did agree that she should think about writing a book about Heini. I think, with time, she will. She will visit SM at some point ... right now her heart is still feeing so sad. I plan on posting more recent pictures for her soon. I just want to make sure she would like me to help do that for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Marie, this is a beautiful and perfect tribute to Becky and Heini, you could not have said it any better. All of our fluffs are special but since Becky shared so much about her life with Heini, Nana and Gramps over the years we all felt so close to them. It feels like a bad dream that Heini is gone and I think about Heini and Becky so much. Becky's posts were likely the first I would see early in the morning and I'll miss seeing Heini's sweet face greeting me each day. It's so true that the bond they share can never be broken and we will always feel that love.



Beautiful thoughts Brenda---very true & so well formulated!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:thank you ladies. I like the book idea too, maybe she will do that one day.


----------

